# Memorial Day



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Today is a day to honor all the heroes who have given their lives so that we may do the things that we love. Please take a moment to honor them.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Amen, Brother!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on youngdon. Lest We Forget!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes this is to them. Thank You All


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep, no thanks is big enough.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A big THANKS to all our heroes past and present---And GOD BLESS AMERICA.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad I am not alone in my respect and admiration for our military. They are the reason we are allowed to do what we want, when we want. God bless every one of them and thanks to the fellers on PT that feel the same.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

atriot:Remember that it doesn't have to be a holiday to thank a vet, a police or fireman. If you've got the extra bucks next time you're in a coffee shop or restaurant and you see a vet buy them a cup of coffee or lunch or just tell them "Thank You, for your service". I guarantee you'll both walk away feeling good, feeling proud, feeling glad to be an American.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I can't tell you the freedom that I felt this weekend down in Big Bend. I thought more than once about the sacrifices that were made which enabled me to walk that amazing land without fear.

While I don't always agree with the things the US is doing, I ALWAYS support and appreciate our troops.

Thanks to all who have served!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks to all the fighting MEN & WOMEN ,past and present who gave their all for country & countrymen. IN GOD WE trust


----------



## Patrick (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks to all who have served!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Do Not Forget the Living Men and Women that have Served They Deserve Our Utmost Respect, Thank You To ALL of You that have Served!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We educate our girls and make sure they are aware of the sacrifices that were made which enabled their freedoms.


----------

